# Cyclospora in North America



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

Cyclospora is something that was generally found in tropical regions, but, it has recently been finding its way into North America. According to the CDC (_*C*enter for *D*isease *C*ontrol_), it is a problem that needs people to watch for.

_When an oocyst of Cyclospora cayetanensis enters the small intestine it invades the mucosa where it incubates for about one week. After incubation the person begins to experience severe watery diarrhea, bloating, fever, stomach cramps, and muscle aches.

Oocysts can be present due to using contaminated water or human feces as fertilizer. This infection primarily affects humans and primates._​
More reading: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cyclosporiasis

Where did I find out about this? Well - in my news-feeds this morning.

http://www.ctvnews.ca/health/cyclos...-to-know-about-the-parasite-illness-1.2509552



> Public health officials are warning about an outbreak of Cyclospora infections in Canada, with several dozen cases under investigation. The illnesses began in May and have been reported mostly in Ontario, with a few cases in B.C., Alberta and Quebec. So far, the source of the outbreak has not been found.
> 
> Here's what to know about this bug.
> 
> ...


Should we worry? Probably not, but, it seems like it would be something to watch for and take preventative measures ...


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

How many of the illegals that come to the U.S. continue on to Canada?


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

Caribou said:


> How many of the illegals that come to the U.S. continue on to Canada?


I imagine very few flow from the USA into Canada as we have human traffickers who smuggle foreigners into Canada to stay here, but, they might leave here and head southwards for the warmer climate, if they are sold to someone in the warmer reaches ...

http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/calga...airdrie-spurs-group-to-dispel-myths-1.3176068



> An Alberta organization that advocates for victims of human trafficking is reminding the public about the misconceptions of the crime after a 25-year-old Airdrie man was charged Thursday in a case involving a minor.
> 
> The charges came while police were investigating a youth who had been reported missing and subsequently found evidence the minor was an alleged victim of human trafficking and prostitution.
> 
> ...


... and a BlogPost about Human Trafficking in Canada: http://www.huffingtonpost.com/rachel-pross/how-a-human-trafficking-v_b_7812658.html

... and a picture of the woman who is now free of the traffickers from the above link


----------

